# First ultrasound today -- It's a . . .



## Lissa (Jun 7, 2006)

BOY! We're having a BOY!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jun 7, 2006)

Aww, congratulations!

I thought you already knew. Didn't I see you call the baby "he" or "him" somewhere???


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 7, 2006)

CONGRATS!!!!! Think of any names yet?


----------



## Lissa (Jun 7, 2006)

*Laura wrote: *


> Aww, congratulations!
> 
> I thought you already knew. Didn't I see you call the baby "he" or "him" somewhere???


I kind of had a very good gut feeling from the very beginning so I'vebeen calling the baby "he". lol I knewit!!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 7, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> CONGRATS!!!!! Think of any names yet?


We had a bunch of cute girls names picked out but no boys names yet.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 7, 2006)

*Lissa wrote:*


> *ilovetegocalderon wrote:*
> 
> 
> > CONGRATS!!!!! Think of any names yet?
> ...


You silly! Why would you pick out a bunch of girl names if your gut told you it was a boy?onder:


----------



## Nessa1487 (Jun 7, 2006)

aww congrats!!!  I'll be figuring out what I'm having soon,hopefully. lol


----------



## naturestee (Jun 7, 2006)

Congrats! That's so cool! Now you have to figure out a boy name.

Or you could just give him one of the girl names. Some work for both sexes.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 8, 2006)

Congradulations!!! It's so exciting to watch your excitement grow on here!!! Have fun coming up with boy names.


----------



## Nessa1487 (Jun 8, 2006)

http://www.babynames.com/


----------



## Greta (Jun 8, 2006)

Congratulations! :bunnydance:


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats, Lissa ! 

Hope all goes well for youand yours ; andthe little one!

KadishTolesa :colors::bunnydance:


----------



## Lissa (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks!!


----------



## Pipp (Jun 8, 2006)

Oh wait, is it too late to change? I had a great girl's name! 

Anyhoo, *CONGRATS!!!!* 

:toastingbunsarty::bouquet::great::balloons:



sas and the gang of five :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 8, 2006)

Wonderful! And now Jason won't be the only male in the household 

Jan


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 8, 2006)

Here are some of my favorite boy names:

Jay
Devon
Derek
Alex
Eric
Anthony

Edit - My first son will be named Keith, however, after a man who savedmy life a year ago. So of course, I love the name Keith aswell!!


Do you like any of those names Lissa?


----------



## Lissa (Jun 8, 2006)

*ilovetegocalderon wrote: *


> Here are some of my favorite boy names:
> 
> Jay
> Devon
> ...


I like Alex or Alexander. That's cute.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrads thats so cute. I only had boy namespicked out and I had a boy. My favourite one was Daniel but its toopopular around where I live.


----------



## mskoala (Jun 8, 2006)

:stork: Yay for boys!!



I, personally, like Logan. All though that's not what we're using.


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 8, 2006)

My husband's boss named his baby Logan.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 8, 2006)

I don't like Logan. And I also don't like the names my cousin picked out for her 2 boys, Liam and Decklin, YUCK!!


----------



## Lissa (Jun 8, 2006)

I like Liam. I have this thing for Irish names even though I'm not that much Irish. lol


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry (Jun 8, 2006)

My first bornis Trystan Isaac (Pronounced Tristan... small i sound )and my last born is Michael Antonio.

Congrats! Take it easy and do lots of walking ---- trust me! It'll come in handy for the "big day" .

~Sunshine


----------



## mskoala (Jun 8, 2006)

I have a cousin who named one of their boys Decklin.


----------



## daisy052104 (Jun 9, 2006)

My hubby and I have a boy name already, eventhough we're not anywhere ready to start a family. We're going to usehis grandfathers name.


----------



## m.e. (Jun 9, 2006)




----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh, i forgot, another boy name that i really like is "Mark"


----------



## edwinf8936 (Jun 9, 2006)

Zeek or Bocephis!!!

Ed


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi Lissa.. I'm so happy you are excited and doing well. If it was me I would give the little guy a classic name rather than a trendy name.


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 10, 2006)

How about Warren ? Or Hutch :tongue?

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Jun 10, 2006)

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> How about Warren ? Or Hutch :tongue?
> 
> Jan


 
Or Buck?


----------



## lucylocket (Jun 10, 2006)

hi lissa 

great news on your scan 

the 2 boys names i like are 

peers and an irish name cameron 

varna xxxx


----------



## cheryl (Jun 11, 2006)

WHOO HOO a baby boy! congratulation's Lissa:bunnydance:



cheryl


----------



## bunnytopia (Jun 11, 2006)

Congraulations Lissa, i hadour baby boy 6 days ago, we called him Conner, we also have 2 daughters Sian is 5 and Leighan is 4!

:colors:Sam :colors:


----------



## Lissa (Jun 12, 2006)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Hi Lissa.. I'm so happy you are excited and doing well. If it was me I would give the little guy a classic name rather than a trendy name.


 Thanks! That's my plan. I'm not really one for trendy cutesy names. Ilike classic (but not too common).


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 12, 2006)

*Congrads!!!

bunnytopia wrote: *


> Congraulations Lissa, i hadour baby boy 6 days ago, we called him Conner, we also have 2 daughters Sian is 5 and Leighan is 4!
> 
> :colors:Sam :colors:


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 12, 2006)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Hi Lissa.. I'm so happy you are excited and doing well. If it was me I would give the little guy a classic name rather than a trendy name.


 like what? just curious as to what an example of a classic but not trendy name is.
Like, Zachary or something? onder:


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 12, 2006)

My relatives named their kids Zachary and Jeremy.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh yea, i love the name jeremy. But i like it spelled Jeremie.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Jun 13, 2006)

My oldest son's name is Gabriel..........my youngest son is Caleb....that's all there is, folks, ain't gonna be any more !  Actually, seriously, I didn't mind finding out we were going to have Caleb , it was a pleasant surprise ! :colors:

Kadish Tolesa :bunnydance:


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04 (Jun 14, 2006)

Awww congrats Lissa! I like the older names. 

Here are some male names I can think of that you don't see often (at least around here ):

Amos
Darrell
Emerson
Blake
Wells
Seth
Asa
Jeremiah
Derik
Winston
Todd
Ty
Blaine
Zane


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 14, 2006)

I am too tired to think of non-common classic names but common classic names are.........Matthew, Mark, Luke, John,Peter, Andrew, Charles, William, Michael, Richard, Lawrence,...names of kings, popes, presidents,old movie stars and the 12 apostles minus a few


----------



## Lissa (Jun 14, 2006)

I love the name Gabriel. Jason hates it.


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 14, 2006)

Aww congratz! My fiance is called Ian and he is Irish. You can spell it Ian or Iain.

I like the name Bailey or Bronwyn.

Just for god sake dont call it Apple :?


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 14, 2006)

*I agree in Hollywood they try too hard to be original.

Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Aww congratz! My fiance is called Ian and he is Irish. You can spell it Ian or Iain.
> 
> I like the name Bailey or Bronwyn.
> 
> Just for god sake dont call it Apple :?


----------



## Lissa (Jun 14, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Aww congratz! My fiance is called Ian and he is Irish. You can spell it Ian or Iain.
> 
> I like the name Bailey or Bronwyn.
> 
> Just for god sake dont call it Apple :?


 Apple is a dumb name. I do like Ian. I knew a girl named Bronwyn and I like that name too, but I'm having a boy. Boy names are so hard.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 14, 2006)

Lesseee.... 

Cary 
Chase
Carter
Delaney (Del)
Damon
Tristan 
Cael
Jordan
Lochlan
MacKenzie
Jon(athan)
Harrison (but NOT Harry)
Kennedy (NOT Ken)
Mason
Desmond
Shane
Nelson
Ash
Noel
Nolan
Dylan


----------



## Lissa (Jun 14, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Lesseee....
> 
> Cary
> Chase
> ...


 Is Cael pronounced "Kyle"?


----------



## Pipp (Jun 14, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Is Cael pronounced "Kyle"?


 Kail / Kale / Cale, actually.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 14, 2006)

Lissa...I also love the name Gabriel but I wouldn'tgive that name to a boy unless you wanted him to be called Gabe. I have had a pet named Gabriel. The name is not very masculineand he could be teased in school. I also love the name Timothy. The art to making a name sound good is to use the full name instead of the nickname and have a classic middle name too like Charles William or Patrick Michael or make the middle name sort of uncommon.... I'm so much older than you that maybe I'm cornball and don't know it


----------



## Lissa (Jun 14, 2006)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Lissa...I also love the name Gabriel but I wouldn'tgive that name to a boy unless you wanted him to be called Gabe. I have had a pet named Gabriel. The name is not very masculineand he could be teased in school. I also love the name Timothy. The art to making a name sound good is to use the full name instead of the nickname and have a classic middle name too like Charles William or Patrick Michael or make the middle name sort of uncommon.... I'm so much older than you that maybe I'm cornball and don't know it


 I know! I don't like Gabe at all.


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 14, 2006)

There aren't many boys names I like, in fact I can't think of any!

These are two names of family members which I don't mind though:

Amir

Kian


----------



## naturestee (Jun 14, 2006)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Lesseee....
> 
> Cary
> Chase
> ...


 
I think we have similar taste in names. Some of my favorites are Tristan, Dylan, and just about anything Irish (even though I'm not).


----------



## alfie and angel (Jun 14, 2006)

Aww, they're all cute.I like Alfie for boys, girls or bunnies/images/emoticons/big_grin.gifI also like Jamie (boy)And Neely (boy)I like Comfort for either sex but that one will probably stay reserved for pets/images/emoticons/wink.gifWhen I have a daughter I would like to call her Audrey or RitaBest wishes for your pregnancy Lissa XX


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 14, 2006)

Bronwyn is a boys name? I havent heard a girl called it before.

If i have a girl I want tocall her Mollie/Molly.


----------



## Lissa (Jun 14, 2006)

Boys names are hard. I like most Irish names, but I don't like Tristan at all. I have a nephew named Tristan and I think it sounds like a girl name.


----------



## Lissa (Jun 14, 2006)

*Linz_1987 wrote: *


> Bronwyn is a boys name? I havent heard a girl called it before.
> 
> If i have a girl I want tocall her Mollie/Molly.


 Really? I know one Bronwyn and she's a girl about my age (26, 27 or so).


----------



## alfie and angel (Jun 14, 2006)

My friend's ex is called Daragh -that's irish too but I'd never heard it before


----------



## Linz_1987 (Jun 14, 2006)

If I was a boy my mum was going to call me Jon, after her dad.


----------



## ilovetegocalderon (Jun 15, 2006)

*Lissa wrote: *


> Boys names are hard. I like most Irish names, but I don't like Tristan at all. I have a nephew named Tristan and I think it sounds like a girl name.


 I was just gonna say that too in a post but then i decided to re-read the thread and saw that you already noted this. Tristan is such a wussy girly name. I hate it for a boy.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jun 15, 2006)

Hi Lissa, I haven't been on in ages and imagine my excitement when I finally get to check in and this is the first thing I saw! :bunnydance:

Congrats to you and Jason! I'm so excited for you! 

Raspberry


----------



## BunnyLover (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow I'm a little slow getting into this. Sorry about that... :colors:Congratulations to both you and Jason! I'm so excited for you!:colors:

I've always been very interested in boy names. In fact I was hoping my last sister would be a boy because I had some awesome names picked out, not sure how my parents felt about them though. If you haven't already found this site: http://www.behindthename.com/I suggest you check it out. And since everyone is suggesting names I've alwaysbeen fond ofShane or Dustin. 

Lissa


----------



## Lissa (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks Raspberry and Lissa! I'm halfway through!!! Woohoo! :elephant::bunnydance:


----------



## bunnylover78642 (Jun 16, 2006)

Congrats!! I wanted a girl!!


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Jun 17, 2006)

Names I like that are Irish/Celtic/Galic/Welsh....

Aidan, Alan, Brandan, Brennan, Bryan, Conley, Conner, Dillan, Garrett, Gavin, Ian, Jamie,Keagan, Kevin, Liam, Nolan, Shaun, Shawn,


----------



## parsnipandtoffee (Jun 17, 2006)

Good luck on picking a name Lissa, my boyfriend and I disagree on names all the time and we aren't even married and planning babies yet!!!

It's funny reading this thread from the UK at the difference in the type and style of names we have compared to names from the US.

You could ask a teacher for ideas before you pick one,we seem to have a core of'naughty names' in our school, all children who have certain names seem to be naughty (there are exceptions to the rule obviously)

Also if you choose a name and don't want it to be abbrieviated it is possible. My name is Robyn and I hate Rob (some people lengthen it to Roberta, which I don't like, just because it's not my name) I don't answer to anything but Robyn so people don't tend to shorten it. Although if your son shortens it himself I suppose there is nothing you can do about it.

Enjoy Choosing

Robyn


----------



## Meganc731 (Jun 21, 2006)

Congrats!! We found out we're having another girl  I was certain this one was a boy, and we had a pretty easy time coming up with boy names, but we are having the worst time with girl names!!! LOL

I saw this tonight and I thought of you, so I came looking for your latest baby post 

http://modernseed.stores.yahoo.net/hopalbumo.html

Megan


----------



## Lissa (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks! Cute mobile!!


----------

